# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NAC Κύπελλο 4.11.2012 (Αθήνα-Περιστέρι)

## NASSER

Η ημερομηνία του Κυπέλλου της ΝΑC θα γίνει στις 3 Νοεμβρίου 2012 στην Αθήνα και δίνει πρόκριση για το Ms. & Mr. Universe που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Hamburg Γερμανίας στις 24 Νοεμβρίου 2012.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα δοθούν στη συνέχεια για τον τόπο διεξαγωγής της διοργάνωσης σε συνεργασία με τη διοίκηση της NAC Hellas.
Πρώτες πληροφορίες είναι πως ήδη κάποιοι αθλητές ετοιμάζονται γιαυτό το Κύπελλο με στόχο τη διάκριση για συμμετοχή στο universe  :03. Thumb up: 
Οι διοργανωτές υπόσχονται να δώσουν τον καλύτερο τους εαυτό γιαυτη τη διοργάνωση καθώς έδειξαν πως είναι μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που αγαπάει το άθλημα και θέλουν να προσφέρουν σαυτό. 

Η ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr δεν θα παραλείψει με το δυναμικό της παρόν να καλύψει την διοργάνωση σε βίντεο και φωτογραφικό υλικό όπως μόνο αυτή ξέρει  :01. Wink: 

*Η αφίσα του αγώνα :


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Εννοείται ότι θα είμαστε εκει,το team του bodybuilding.gr , για την άμεση καλυψη του αγωνα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Κάνω διόρθωση στο Κύπελλο της NAC αναφέροντας πως θα γίνει το ΣΚ 17-18 Νοεμβρίου 2012 στην Αθήνα. Και φυσικά είναι προκριματικός αγώνας για το Ms. & Mr. Universe 2012
Tο λάθος ήταν δικό μου και όχι της NAC Hellas. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση των αθλητών που έδειξαν έγκυρα το ενδιαφέρον τους να διαγωνιστούν!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ όταν λες για 17 και 18 ,θα ειναι 2 ημερες ο αγωνας;
Προκριματικα & τελικά;

----------


## NASSER

Όχι Κώστα, ο αγώνας είναι μια και έξω απλά δεν είναι ακόμα σίγουρο αν θα γίνει Σάββατο ή Κυριακή, αλλά είναι σίγουρο γιαυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο.
Αρκετοί αθλητές είναι ήδη σε προετοιμασία γιαυτον τον αγώνα!

----------


## tolis93

πραγματικα δε το χανω αυτο....εχασα τους προηγουμενους που εγιναν στην αθηνα αυτους δε τους χανω

----------


## christos pistolas

θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει να στηριξουμε τη nac που εχει επανελθει δυναμικα!!! καλη επιτυχια σε οσους θα παιξουν...

----------


## NASSER

> Κάνω διόρθωση στο Κύπελλο της NAC αναφέροντας πως θα γίνει το ΣΚ 17-18 Νοεμβρίου 2012 στην Αθήνα. Και φυσικά είναι προκριματικός αγώνας για το Ms. & Mr. Universe 2012
> Tο λάθος ήταν δικό μου και όχι της NAC Hellas. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση των αθλητών που έδειξαν έγκυρα το ενδιαφέρον τους να διαγωνιστούν!


Στις 18 Νοεμβρίου 2012, μέρα Κυριακή θα πραγματοποιηθεί το κύπελλο της NAC στο *Μπουρνάζι Περιστερίου*, στο μαγαζί εκδηλώσεων *Maya Maya, οδών Λευκωσίας και Κύπρου γωνία!*
Είναι κεντρικό μαγαζί στο Μπουρνάζι με δυνατότητα πάρκινγκ σε δικό του χώρο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση,περιμενουμε να μαθαινουμε συμμετοχές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αλλαγή στην ημερομηνία,προκειμένου να μην συμπέσουν οι αγώνες με της WABBA (γινεται και αυτός στις 18 Νοεμβρίου)..
O αγώνας της NAC θα γίνει στις 4 Noεμβρίου*

----------


## NASSER

> *Αλλαγή στην ημερομηνία,προκειμένου να μην συμπέσουν οι αγώνες με της WABBA (γινεται και αυτός στις 18 Νοεμβρίου)..
> O αγώνας της NAC θα γίνει στις 4 Noεμβρίου*


Επενθυμίζουμε για όσους ρωτάνε και δεν έχουν δει την πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση!
Ο αγώνας Κυπέλλου ΝAC  που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Περιστέρι είναι στις 4 Νοεμβρίου 2012!
Καλή επιτυχία στους αθλητές και τις αθλήτριες που προετοιμάζονται!!!

----------


## NASSER

Η επίσημη αφίσα του κυπέλλου

----------


## Polyneikos

Nασσερ σε ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ενημερωση.
Εννοείται ότι το  :bodybuilding.gr:  θα ειναι εκει και θα καλύψει πληρως τον αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

πιστεύω ότι και σε αυτήν την διοργάνωση θα έχει επιτυχία ,
εάν κρίνουμε από τα παιδιά που τρέχουν με ζήλο και αγάπη για το άθλημα μας,
 καλή επιτυχία λοιπών,,
θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί εκτός απροόπτου.

----------


## NASSER

Κατόπιν ενημέρωσης, την Κυριακή 4 Νοεμβρίου, αναμένονται πολλές συμμετοχές και με καλούς αθλητές σε όλες τις κατηγορίες.  :03. Thumb up: 
Στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία θα έχουμε μια συμμετοχή έκπληξη από έναν πολύ καλό αθλητή και δεν θα είναι ο Φώτης Πλευρίτης, καθώς θα απουσιάζει για το Universe NABBA...  :01. Smile: 
Τέλος θα έχει quest pozer έκπληξη που πραγματικά θα κλέψει τις εντυπώσεις!! 
Ο χώρος διεξαγωγής της διοργάνωσης θα είναι εξαιρετικός καθώς οι διοργανωτές Σοφοκλής Τέιλορ, Τούλα Νομικού και Νικόλας Μαστροκοστόπουλος δίνουν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους με αγάπη για το άθλημα! 
Το *bodybuilding.gr* θα είναι και σε αυτήν την διοργάνωση παρόν, να προβάλει τις προσπάθειες των αθλητών και των διοργανωτών  :08. Toast:

----------


## pavlito10

Ποιοι θα πανε απο δω????
για να βλεπω χερια.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω εννοείται ότι θα είμαι εκει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ενας τετοιος αγωνας θα ειναι σιγουρα ενδιαφερων και καθε φιλαθλος θα ειναι κριμα να τον στερηθει.Αλλα εγω προσωπικα θελω οπωσδηποτε να τον ενισχυσω και για ενα δευτερο λογο,ο οποιος δεν ειναι αλλος απο την επιστολη που ειχε δημοσιευσει ο Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ,πριν απο λιγο καιρο: http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...l=1#post616935

----------


## ελμερ

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα ειμαι και γω........ :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

Και μια ερωτηση...χρειαζεται να κλεισω νωριτερα εισιτηριο γιατι θελω των 15 ευρω που ειναι μπροστα...υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εξαντληθουν αυτα? :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπαμπη επειδη τα εισητηρια δεν ειναι αριθμημενα ανα θεση,καλο είναι για να βρεις θεση μπροστά,να ερθεις σχετικά νωρίς,τουλαχιστον όχι τελευταία στιγμη  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

7 παρα λεω να ειμαι εκει,δε νομιζω να χρειαστει νωριτερα.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής του Κυπέλλου της ΝΑC o Μάρεκ Κότυλακ !!*

----------


## Alexandros Cnp



----------


## Alexandros Cnp



----------


## Polyneikos

*Mια γρήγορη σύνοψη του αγωνα μέχρι να ξεκινήσει το φωτορεπορτάζ του αγωνα :
 Συμμετείχαν 26 αθλητές + 1 guest posing από την Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου

Miss Shape: 1 συμμετοχή
Miss Fitness : 1 συμμετοχή
Miss Figure : 1 συμμετοχή

---------

Athletic Masters +40 : 2  συμμετοχές
Athletic I (+1.75) : 4 συμμετοχές
 Athletic IΙ (-1.75) : 5 συμμετοχές
-------
Βοdy Athletic Masters +40 : 1 συμμετοχή
Βοdy Athletic I (+1.75) : 1 συμμετοχή
Βοdy Athletic II (-1.75) : 2 συμμετοχές
-----
ΒΒ Masters +40: 1 συμμετοχή
ΒΒ SuperMasters +50: 1 συμμετοχή
 ΒΒ IV: 1 συμμετοχή 
 ΒΒ III: 1 συμμετοχή
 ΒΒ II: 2 συμμετοχές
 ΒΒ I: 1 συμμετοχή

BB Professionals : 1 συμμετοχή

 Στον Γενικό Τίτλο συμμετείχαν 4 αθλητες,με νικητή τον Μάρεκ Κότυλακ,που συμμετείχε στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία.


Επίσημοι προσκεκλημενοι και παρισταμενοι αθλητες πολλοι,τόσοι που θα εκτεθώ αν ξεχάσω καποιον σημαντικό.Αναφέρω ενδεικτικά  :
Αλεκος Σιατραβάνης, Γιαννης Κουκος , Γιαννης Διακογιάννης, Αντώνης Κονδύλης, Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης, Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος, Σταυρος Τριουλίδης, Θανάσης Αττιλάκος, Γιάννης Τσούνος, Δημήτρης Ζώης, Γρηγόρης Καραγιαννης, Γιάννης Αλιμπέρτης,Παύλος Μηλιαδης, Φανης Αντωνόπουλος, Νίκος Καυγάς, Nαντια Κεραμιδάκη, Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας, Μανωλης Σπύρου, Γιώργος Ρετσινας, Γιώργος Τουλιάτος, Νικη Καργιατλή, Ριτσα Αλογδιανάκη και άλλοι γνωστοί αθλητες που μου διαφεύγουν σίγουρα αυτη την στιγμη.

 Θα μπουν στην πορεία πολλές φωτογραφίες,οπότε θα παρακαλέσω να παρουσιαστεί πρωτα ο αγωνας οργανωμενα από το υλικο που υπάρχει πλουσιο από τον φακο του Bodybuilding.gr ,συμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα,έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει μια ορθή παρουσίαση για αυτους που δεν παρευρέθησαν.
 Κατόπιν,θα μπορεί ο καθενας να παρουσιαζει το προσωπικό του υλικο.




*

----------


## Polyneikos

Πριν ξεκινήσω με τις φωτογραφίες του αγώνα,οφείλω να πω ότι *ο  Σοφοκλης Ταίηλορ, ο Νικος Μαστροκωστόπουλος και η Τούλα Νομικού,το προεδρείο δηλαδή της NAC,* εκαναν ότι μπορουσαν για να διεξαχθεί σωστά ο αγώνας,σαφώς περισσσότερο βελτιωμενοι και στα διοργανωτικα τους καθήκοντα. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 
Προσωπικά αλλα και ως  :bodybuilding.gr: , οφείλω να τους ευχαριστήσω για τις διευκολύνσεις που μας παρείχαν έτσι ώστε να κανουμε τον αγώνα.  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

----


Αρκετά με τα λόγια λοιπόν,ξεκιναμε με την πρώτη κατηγορία των γυναικών, *Miss Shape*,  όπου παρουσιάστηκε μια πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη αθλητρια, η οποία σαφώς έκλεψε τις εντυπώσεις.
_(Aποφεύγω να αναφέρω ονόματα,μέχρι να τα παραλαβουμε από τους διοργανωτές,καθώς λόγω της οχλαγωγίας δεν τα συγκρατήσαμε.Επιφυλάσομαι)
_

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τι ηλικια εχει Κωστα?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τι ηλικια εχει Κωστα?


Δεν την ρώτησα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην  κατηγορία *Miss Shape* τα κριτήρια βασίζονται περισσότερο στην θηλυκότητα, εμφάνιση, κατάσταση δέρματος.
Επίσης προβλέπεται  και εμφάνιση με  νυχτερινή ενδυμασία. Λεπτομερέστερα, η σειρά της παρουσίασης είναι το line-up, εμφάνιση με βραδυνή ενδυμασία.
Στην κατηγορία αυτή δεν υπάρχει ατομικό πρόγραμμα

----------


## just chris

πρωτη φορα ακουω κατηγορια miss shape! 
κ δηλωνω φανατικος...

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Miss Fitness*,υπήρχε η συμμετοχή της Εφης Πετροπούλου,η οποία είχε συμμετάσχει και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα στο Grand Prix της ΝAC ,στην Καλαμάτα.

Στην κατηγορία αυτή τα κριτήρια διάκρισης  βασίζονται περισσότερο στο ποζάρισμα, το ατομικό πρόγραμμα, κατάσταση δέρματος και παρουσίαση
 με νυκτερινή ενδυμασία.
Η Εφη Πετροπούλου επίσης,συμμετείχε αργότερα και στην κατηγορία ζευγαριών (Pairs), ,κατι που είχε εκλείψει τον τελευταίο καιρό από τους αγώνες, με ενα ωραίο ποζάρισμα με τον συναθλητή της Παπαδημητρίου Βαγγέλη...

----------


## Polyneikos

3η κατηγορία γυναικών, *Miss Figure,* την πιο σκληρή κατηγορία από τις προηγούμενες, με την συμμετοχή της αθλήτριας *Βασιλικής Χρήστου.


















*

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι γυναικείες συμμετοχές ολοκληρώθηκαν με ενα guest posing από την *Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου*, η οποία ενθουσίασε το κοινό του αγώνα ,κερδίζωντας το χειροκρότημα ...

----------


## NASSER

Οι γυναικείες συμμετοχές πρόσφεραν μια ευχάριστη νότα στη διοργάνωση και φυσικά η θετική αύρα της Μαρίας Ιαρδονοπούλου ξεσήκωσε το κοινό. Φυσικά όλοι έχουν να πουν μόνο θετικά για την Μαρία και εγώ επαυξάνω. Καλή της επιτυχία στο παγκόσμιο της Γερμανίας!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Η NAC συνεχιζει την επιτυχημενη της προσπαθεια, διοργανωνοντας Πανελληνιους και τοπικους αγωνες,τους οποιους τιμουν με τη συμμετοχη τους και τη παρουσια τους, πληθος διακεκριμενων πρωταθλητων ,παραγοντων, αλλα και δυνατων εταιρειων αθλητικων ειδων και συμπληρωματων.Η ατμοσφαιρα που δημιουργησαν οι διοργανωτες ,ηταν φιλικοτατη, και περασαμε πολυ ομορφα.Ευχαριστουμε για τη φιλοξενια και ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια.
Στη κατηγορια Miss Shape ειδαμε μια πενεμορφη κοπελα-προτυπο θηλυκοτητας.Στη κατηγορια Miss Fitness συμμετειχε μια αρκετα γραμμωμενη αθλητρια με ιδιαιτερα λεπτη μεση στις στριφτες ποζες.Η αθλητρια της Miss Figure ειχε καλα τεντωμενο δερμα ηταν συμπαγης και με δυνατο πισω ωμο .
Η Μαρια Ιορδανοπουλου εκανε γκεστ ποουζινγκ,και ξεσηκωσε το κοσμο ολο.Διαθετει ανεση στη σκηνικη της παρουσια και μας μετεδωσε τον εκδηλο ενθουσιασμο της.Εχει ελθει απο προσφατες συμμετοχες σε μεγαλους αγωνες και ετσι την ειδαμε σε σπουδαια φορμα.Τραπεζοειδεις φοβεροι και στις τρεις μοιρες,πισω ωμοι επισης φοβεροι και γενικα διεθνους επιπεδου πρωταθλητρια.Αυτο που την χαρακτηριζει ειναι οτι οι μυς της ειναι εξαιρετικα ζωντανοι και με σπανια φλεβικοτητα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Oλοκληρώνω την παρουσίαση των κατηγοριών των γυναικών με την απονομη.

----------


## Alexandros Cnp

****Εχε λίγο υπομονή  για να παρουσιάσεις το προσωπικο σου υλικο και σεβασου αυτό που εχουμε γραψει μόλις λίγο πιο πανω 
προκειμενου να ολοκληρωθεί σωστα η παρουσίαση του αγώνα.  Team ***

*


> *
> Θα μπουν στην πορεία πολλές φωτογραφίες,οπότε θα παρακαλέσω να παρουσιαστεί πρωτα ο αγωνας οργανωμενα από το υλικο που υπάρχει πλουσιο από τον φακο του Bodybuilding.gr ,συμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα,έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει μια ορθή παρουσίαση για αυτους που δεν παρευρέθησαν.
> Κατόπιν,θα μπορεί ο καθενας να παρουσιαζει το προσωπικό του υλικο.
> *

----------


## Polyneikos

Προχωρώ στην παρουσίαση του αγώνα με την κατηγορία* Athletic Masters ,*εδω υπήρχαν 2 συμμετοχές,του *Γιώργου Μανώλη* και του* Νίκου Πετρακίδη.
*Πολυ καλα προετοιμασμένοι και οι δύο τους,εδωσαν ωραία μάχη και κερδισαν το χειροκρότημα του κοινού

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nίκος Πετρακίδης , Athletic Masters,  2η θέση











*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιώργος Μανώλης,Athletic Masters,  1η θέση













*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομή της κατηγορίας Athletic Masters από τον Νίκο Μαστροκωστόπουλο


*

----------


## NASSER

Η κατηγορία athletic master πραγματικά είχε δυο πολύ καλούς αθλητές!! Σωστα προετοιμασμένοι και οι δυο, με ξεχωριστά δυνατα σημεία ο καθένας και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα βρήκε νικητή ίσως τον πιο μυώδη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχίζω την παρουσίαση του αγώνα με την κατηγορία *Athletic I (+1.75),* με την συμμετοχή 4 αθλητών

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνέχεια της κατηγορίας Athletic 1
















*

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Στην ATHLETIC MASTER +40 ειχαμε δυο πολυ καλες συμμετοχες.Κατα καποιο τροπο εμοιαζαν μεταξυ τους. 
Ηταν και οι δυο ,καταγραμμωμενοι ,στεγνοι,συμμετρικοι ,με φαρδεις σκελετους και προσωπα σκαμμενα και στεγνα-δειγμα πραγματικης γραμμωσης και διαιτας.






Επεβληθη ο Γιωργος Μανωλης διοτι ειχε λιγο μεγαλυτερες μαζες. Ειδικα στην πισω διπλη δικεφαλων, οι ωμοι του δειχνουν υψηλοτατου επιπεδου. 
Φυσικα και ο Νικος Πετρακιδης μας εντυπωσιασε αφου ηταν σχεδον ιδιος με τον νικητη.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στην ATHLETIC MASTER +40 ειχαμε δυο πολυ καλες συμμετοχες.Κατα καποιο τροπο εμοιαζαν μεταξυ τους. 
> Ηταν και οι δυο ,καταγραμμωμενοι ,στεγνοι,συμμετρικοι ,με φαρδεις σκελετους και προσωπα σκαμμενα και στεγνα-δειγμα πραγματικης γραμμωσης και διαιτας.
> 
> Επεβληθη ο Γιωργος Μανωλης διοτι ειχε λιγο μεγαλυτερες μαζες. Ειδικα στην πισω διπλη δικεφαλων, οι ωμοι του δειχνουν υψηλοτατου επιπεδου. 
> Φυσικα και ο Νικος Πετρακιδης μας εντυπωσιασε αφου ηταν σχεδον ιδιος με τον νικητη.


Γιάννη σε ευχαριστουμε για τις απολαυστικες και παράλληλα τεκμηριωμένες τοποθετήσεις σου. :03. Thumb up: 
Όντως και οι 2 αθλητές ήταν σε πολύ καλή φόρμα  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο στούς διοργανωτες για την συνέπεια να ξανακάνουν τον αγώνα με επιτυχία , καλλοί αθλητες σωστα προετοιμασμένοι και πολλους τους έχουμε δεί και απο άλλες συμμετοχές σε προηγούμενους αγώνες 

και με κάνει εντύπωση και μου αρέσει το γεγονός που βλέπω αθλητές μάστερ που τους γνωρίζω προσωπικα και είναι φίλοι μου όπως ο νίκος πετρακίδης απο καβάλα , που κατεβαίνουν σε καλύτερη φόρμα απο ότι νεότεροι , δείχμα της συσωρευτικής δουλειάς στο σώμα τους όλα αυτα τα χρόνια και της εμπειρίας που κατέκτησαν απο τις συμμετοχές τους 

πολλα συγχαρητήρια σε όλους αθλητες και διοργανωτές  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αthletic 1 Ατομικά 




























*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομή της Athletic 1 από τον Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη




*

----------


## Polyneikos

*


Επόμενη κατηγορία η Athletic IΙ (-1.75), με την συμμετοχή 5 αθλητών




















*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνέχεια της κατηγορίας Athletic II


















*

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μερικά ατομικά

----------


## Polyneikos

Η απονομή από την Τουλα Νομικού ,νικητής ο αθλητής με το μαυρο μαγιο (νο12)

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*ATHLETIC 1 (+1.75)


*
 Με το νουμερο 151 εμφανιστηκε ενας στιβαρος και μαχητικος αθλητης ,χωρις ομως καλο χρωμα και γραμμωση. Ενα εμπειρο ματι μπορει να καταλαβει οτι οι μυς του ειναι αρκετα μεγαλοι. Απεσυρθη προς το τελος της διαδικασιας. 
Με το νουμερο 2 καταταγη τριτος ενας πολυ ιδιαιτερος αθλητης.Σκληρο σωμα ,με τελειο χρωμα .μαχητικος καλιτεχνικος με φαρδιες ωμοπλατες και εντονη αιματωση. 
Στη δευτερη θεση βρεθηκε το νουμερο 17. Γραμμωμενος -σε μερικα σημεια γεματος ινες- πολυ στεγνος ,με εντελως επιπεδο υπογαστριο και ιδιαιτερα χαρακωμενος σε πλατη και κοιλιακους.
Νικητης ο αθλητης με το νουμερο 5. Ειχε τις μεγαλυτερες μαζες της κατηγοριας, αναγλυφος,καλοσχηματισμενος ,επαρκως γραμμωμενος και πολυ δουλεμενος στους ωμους στα χερια και κοιλιακους.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*ATHLETIC II (-1.75)*





Πεμπτος το 23 με πυκνους ωμους, διαιτωμενος,υστερουσε σε μαζα.
Τεταρτος το 18 με ενα πολυ ομορφο καλοσχηματισμενο σωμα που κερδιζει τις εντυπωσεις αφου ειναι αψογος αισθητικα και ανατομικα.
 Τριτος με το νουμερο 1 ,ενας σκληρα γραμμωμενος αθλητης. που απασχολησε την επιτροπη,αλλα υστερουσε εμφανως σε ανοιγμα.
 Δευτερος το 21 με πολυ καλες μαζες ,γραμμωμενος σκληρος με τετρακεφαλους χωρισμενους σε βαθιες λωριδες καταπληκτικη πλατη-ειδικα στους πισω διπλους δικεφαλους-ειχε ομως το μειονεκτημα οτι ενω σε μερικες ποζες ηταν πολυ καλος,σε καποιες αλλες γινοταν μετριος.
 Πρωτος το νουμερο 12,σκληρος γραμμωμενος με τις μεγαλυτερες μαζες της κατηγοριας του συμμετρικος και με γαμπες.Πρεπει να προσεξει και τα δυο ανοιγματα πλατης παρ'ολο που η πλατη του διαθετει μυς.

----------


## barbell

Αν εχετε προσεξει το παλικαρρι που δεν ηταν βαμμενο συμμετεχει τα 2-3 τελευταια χρονια συνεχως σε αγωνες fitness/body κτλ κ ενω εχει πολυ καλο σωμα παντα κανει το ιδιο λαθος στην παρουσιαση ενω εχω προσεξει πως παντα ειναι μονος του και βαφεται ο ιδιος :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου. :03. Thumb up: 
Όντως ο αθλητής που αναφέρεις συμμετέχει τα τελευταία χρόνια στους αγωνες,αυτό συζήταγα και με τον Γιάννη Διακογιάννη όταν είχε βγει στην σκηνή.
Ενώ είναι γυμνασμένος αθλητής,δεν βάφεται στους αγώνες και σε συνδυασμο με το αρκετά λευκό δέρμα του, χανει στην παρουσίασή του .
Ίσως ερχεται και μόνος του  γενικά και δεν εχιε βοήθειες,αν θυμαμαι καλα ερχεται από Χαλκίδα

----------


## barbell

^^^Mακαρι να το βοηθησει καποιος το παιδι με τη γενικοτερη παρουσιαση(βαψιμο,στησιμο/ποζαρισμα).Ειναι κριμας να χανεται η δουλεια που εχει κανει σε αυτες τις λεπτομερειες; :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχίζω με την κατηγορία *Body Athletic. Ειναι η ενδιαμεση κατηγορία μεταξύ Athletic & Body Building.*
Σε αυτη την κατηγορία οι αθλητές εχουν δικαιωμα σε σχέση με το ύψος τους να έχουν ενα περιθώριο + 7 κιλα. Π.χ. 1.78 μεχρι 85 κιλα.

Εδω υπήρξαν 3 διαχωρισμοί στην κατηγορία 
*Body Athletic Master, Βody Athletic I (+1.75) &  Βody Athletic II (-1.75).

*Αρχικά βγήκαν οι κατηγορίες Body Athletic Master & Βody Athletic I με την συμμετοχή ενός αθλητη στην καθε κατηγορία.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ Αμμαρι

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βody Athletic II (-1.75)

*

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Με το νουμερο 22 ειδαμε ενα καλο αθλητη απο τη κατηγορια Body Athletic Master.Ηταν πολυ καλος στο "πακετο των πιεσεων".Δηλαδη στους θωρακικους  στους μπροστινους ωμους και στους τρικεφαλους.Υστερουσε λιγο σε μαζες στα υπολοιπα σημεια.Ειχε κανει σοβαρη διαιτα
Με το νουμερο 14 εμφανιστηκε ο Νασσερ Αμμαρι για τη Body Athletic 1.Δευτερη ωραια εκπληξη μετα τη συμμετοχη του στη Καλαματα.Το πιο σημαντικο ομως ειναι οτι παρ'ολο που στη Καλαματα επιασε πολυ καλη φορμα -κατα γενικη ομολογια πολλων-στο Περιστερι ηταν ακομα καλυτερος.Γραμμωσε και αλλο ,διατηρωντας και αιματωση και πρηξιμο,Προφανως εχει βρει για τα καλα το δρομο του.

----------


## Muscleboss

Συγχαρητήρια στον Μάρεκ για την άψογη εμφάνιση και τη νίκη.   :03. Clap: 

Συγχαρητήρια και στον δικό μας Νάσσερ για τη βελτίωση. Μάχιμος moderator  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aπονομη όλων των κατηγοριων της Body Athletic








*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΒΒ Μasters +40 (Κουσουλάκος ) & ΒΒ Μasters +50 (Μόκας)






























*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι κατηγορίες BB1,BB2,BB3 & BB4 βγήκαν μαζί στην σκηνή.*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Εδω το επιπεδο ανεβηκε αποτομα.Δυο διεκδηκητες ,πολυ καλοι και οι δυο,με μεγαλες και γραμμωμενες μαζες.Δευτερος βγηκε το 11 ,εχοντας πυκνους κοιλιακους ,και πολυ δουλεμενος σε πλατη ωμους και χερια.Τα ποδια του υστερουσαν σε μαζα.
Πρωτος το νουμερο 3 .Ηταν σαφως πληθωρικοτερος απο τον συναθλητη του και χωρις ελλειψεις σε κατι.Αρα,ενω και οι δυο αθλητες ηταν προχωρημενοι ,η νικη του ηταν εξασφαλισμενη.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Με το νουμερο 113 εκπροσωπησε τη κατηγορια ο Κουσουλακος,με τα γνωστα του πυκνα χερια στηθος και ωμους. Σε κατασταση αγωνιστικη αλλα οχι διαιτωμενος στο επακρο.Εχει πολυ ισχυρο σκελετο και χωραει και αλλους μυς.Οποτε τον βλεπω, μου δημιουργει την αισθηση ,οτι οι γενετικες του δυνατοτητες ειναι πολυ μεγαλες και μπορει να φθασει παρα πολυ ψηλα σε διεθνεις αγωνες.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Μοκας Βαγγελης.Ινωδης εντελως στεγνη ακραια γραμμωση,συμμετρικος και με καλο ογκο.Πολυνικης και με απειρες συμμετοχες.Στη πολυ σοβαρη προετοιμασια του ,δεν αφησε στη τυχη τιποτα.Ευχομαι και αναμενω ευχαριστα νεα απο την αναμενομενη συμμετοχη του στο εξωτερικο.

----------


## pavlito10

κυριε διακογιαννη μπορειτε να πειτε λιγο για τους 2 αθλητες της ββ2 γιατι κατα την αποψη μου το αποτελεσμα ηταν αδικο...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Professionals

**O πρωταθλητής Μαρεκ Κότυλακ 














*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Οverall 
























*

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*BB1,BB2,BB3,BB4* 





Στη κατηγορια 4 με το νουμερο 9 ηταν ενα πολυ μπαλαρισμενος αθλητης,με γραμμωση που θυμιζει Λη Λαμπραντα,δηλαδη θεοστεγνο δερμα αλλα μεσα στο μυ ηταν γεματος γλυκογονο,αιμα και χρησιμα υγρα.Πολυ ζωντανοι μυς με φοβερη πλαινη τρικεφαλων ,οπου εκει οι κοιλιακοι του εχουν σπανια βαθιες τομες ,αλλα και τεραστια χερια.Ενω ηταν ολοι του οι μυς μεγαλοι στο πισω ανοιγμα πλατης,δεν πετυχαινε παντα την ποζα.

Στη κατηγορια 3 με το νουμερο 13,ενας ανανεωμενος Γιωργος Καγκελαρης,κατακοκκινος,ζωντανος,με μυς τοσο αιματωμενους και ευεξαπτους ,που ειχα πολυ καιρο να τον δω ετσι. Οπως συνηθιζει,δεν ειχε γραμμωσει, αλλα ομως εδειχνε απο μυικης πλευρας αρκετα καλος και ανεβασμενος.

Στη δευτερη κατηγορια ηλθε δευτερος με το νουμερο 20 ο Χρηστος Πιστολας.Ακουσα οτι ηλικιακα ειναι ακομα για τζουνιορ κατηγορια.Προκειται για φοβερο αθλητη.Τεραστιοι μυς παντου.Μεγαλος σκελετος και μεγαλο σωμα.Δεν ειναι μονο πολυ προικισμενος απο τη φυση,ειναι συγχρονως και ογωδεστατες οι μαζες μαζες του.Αν η γραμμωση του ειχε φθασει και στο τελικο φινιρισμα,και με λιγο καλυτερο το πανω στηθος ,δεν ξερω και εγω τι θα ειχε γινει.Το μελλον ειναι ολο δικο του.
Πρωτος με το νουμερο 4 ο Δημητρης Παπακωνσταντινου.Ειχε γραμμωσει μεχρι τερμα ,και οταν παταγε τις μοστ μασκιουλαρ,στους  μυς του και στα αγγεια του εμοιαζε σαν να ειχε γινει εκρηξη.Χρειαζεται λιγο ογκο ακομα ,αλλα στους υπολοιπους τομεις ειναι πολυ καλος.

Στη πρωτη κατηγορια με το νουμερο 7 ο Μαηκ Ελ Μασρι.Απιστευτα βελτιωμενος.γραμμωμενος μεχρι το κοκκαλο και με πληθος-πληθος  αγγειων διασκορπισμενα παντου και σε ολο του το σωμα .Απο οσους γραμμωσαν μεχρι τερμα ,κανεις δεν ειχε τετοια αιματωση και πρηξιμο.Εβαλε και αρκετους μυς,και νομιζω οτι συντομα θα εχουμε εξελιξεις

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> κυριε διακογιαννη μπορειτε να πειτε λιγο για τους 2 αθλητες της ββ2 γιατι κατα την αποψη μου το αποτελεσμα ηταν αδικο...


Μολις τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου.Το νουμερο 20, αν ειχε κανει μια τελεια προετοιμασια ,και με πιο εμπειρους χειρισμους,θα αναστατωνε οχι μονο τη κατηγορια, αλλα και τον αγωνα ολο.Ομως δεν ειναι σωστο να επεκταθω ,διοτι,στη προσπαθεια της τελειας γραμμωσης, πολλοι αθλητες καταβολιζουν μυς, και αντιθετως,υπαρχουν πολλα φοβερα σωματα στο χωρο μας -απο μυικης πλευρας- που λογω γραμμωσης δεν πηραν ποτε τις διακρισεις που τους αξιζουν.Συγκεκριμενα,στη κατηγορια 2 ,δεν μπορω να βγαλω ενα τοσο δυσκολο συμπερασμα διοτι, και το νουμερο 4 ειχε τα δικα του μεγαλα προτερηματα ,αλλα και θα επρεπε,απο πλευρας αποστασης, να ημουν το πολυ στα 5 μετρα για να δω τα παντα.Ομως, να επισημανω οτι οι συγκεκριμενοι διργανωτες κανουν οτι καλυτερο μπορουν για αγωνες τιμιους χωρις βεντετισμους και προστριβες.Νομιζω οτι ειναι καλοπροαιρετοι και αν καποτε, καποια μικροατελεια συμβει, πιστευω, οτι θα ειναι χωρις κακη προθεση.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Kατηγορία Overall


*

Ο *Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ* εμφανιστηκε και κερδισε τη κατηγορια,σε μια πολυ καλη κατασταση.Η πλατη του, (εκει που ακουμπαει τους τρικεφαλους), ειχε τοση μαζα που δυσκολα εκλειναν τα χερια του.Πληρης συμμετρικος ολοκληρωμενος,και  με τον καλυτερο ογκο απο ολους,και γραμμωμενος και με φλεβες.Δεν ξερω αν η κατασκευη του το δημιουργησε αυτο, η αν το πραγματοποιησε βαση σχεδιου, αλλα ειχε περισσοτερο φινιρισμα στους μυς που συμφερει,και κρατησε περισσοτερες μαζες παλι στους μυς και στα σημεια που συμφερει.Το θεαμα των επαγγελματιων ηταν πολυ ωραιο, ολοι ηταν εντυπωσιακοι και με τα δικα τους καλα στοιχεια ο καθε ενας.Ο Μαρεκ ομως ειχε σαφες προβαδισμα και η νικη του αδιαμφισβητητη και δεδομενη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία Overall συνέχεια...
































*

----------


## RAMBO

Ωραιος Κωστα,πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο και το επιπεδο πολυ καλο  :03. Clap: ..

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## barbell

Ο αγωνας της NAC Mαιου εχει επιβεβαιωθει????

----------


## Polyneikos

Πιθανόν 8 ή 9 Ιουνίου, χωρίς να εχει επισημοποιηθεί ακόμη

----------


## barbell

Ευχαριστω Πολυνικε!

----------

